# List some cool gadgets or tools for keychain



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 17, 2006)

I feel like my keychain is quite a handy little device as this point. Here is what I have on it:

Keys (obviously lol)
Glowring
Swisskey
Inka pen
super thin whistle
Keylight modded with Nichia U bin LED
Fenix EO


I really like what I have right now and think that I have alot of situation covered with this and my Swisscard that is in my wallet, but is there anything else I could add to my keychain or wallet that wouldn't add alot of bulk? List any cool little gadgets or things similar to what I already have.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I believe the keychain itself should be a gadget.

http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148737914


----------



## teststrips (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a swisstech Utilikey - fenix l0p and a thumbdrive. I made my thumbdrive bootable + can boot DOS, Linux (puppy linux), or Windows (ubcd4win) - Took forever to make it all work, but it comes in handy all the time now... its a lot easier to carry than CDs


----------



## x-ray (Oct 17, 2006)

teststrips said:


> I made my thumbdrive bootable + can boot DOS, Linux (puppy linux), or Windows (ubcd4win) - Took forever to make it all work, but it comes in handy all the time now... its a lot easier to carry than CDs



Been trying to do the same thing with no success so far, can you give any pointers (download or website links would be great)

Thanks.

PS. sorry for the thread hijack, what about swiss army knives, mini multitools & those small waterproof capsules for tablets etc.


----------



## atm (Oct 17, 2006)

I've found the cash stash very handy;

http://www.sunshineproductsusa.com/shop/product.php?productid=926&cat=0&page=1

The keyringer is much better than I expected, if a little bulky;

www.keyringer.com

I also have a dog tag (from www.gotags.com) with some ID on it in case I lose the keyring.

Including keys, lights and swisskey it's too bulky though, time for some changes...

Andrew


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 17, 2006)

A Victorinox Rambler is a great addition to the keychain. It's even better with stayglow scales. The yellow/green flourescent/GID color is great help for locating dropped keys.


----------



## mspeterson (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/


----------



## benp1 (Oct 17, 2006)

try this

edcforums.com ----> then click on keychain tools. hold onto your wallet


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 17, 2006)

Something to organize your keys.
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=9&products_id=111

Something to help you store more stuff.
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=9&products_id=113

Something for your safety.
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=9&products_id=82


----------



## parnass (Oct 18, 2006)

A friend and I bought Bison Designs aluminum capsules (pill safes) from: http://sissy-n-cr.com/store4.shtml

The prices were low with free shipping on orders over $10 US.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Oct 18, 2006)

P-38 can opener
Uncle Bill's Sliver Gripper
one (or more) of the Berkeley Point stainless spring gate clips

Sure it's been ages since you had to open a can with a can opener, and even longer since you had to open one away from home, but everybody needs a P-38. For quite a while it was the only can opener I had.


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 18, 2006)

the link that makes TSA sweat LOL

Awesome products




mspeterson said:


> http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Oct 18, 2006)

firesteel/ HA carabiner perhaps?


----------



## greenlight (Oct 18, 2006)

Multitool has:
Knife
wrench(es)
screwdriver
saw
file
compass
ruler
bottle opener
can opener
wire stripper
reflective surface for signaling


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 18, 2006)

Atwood tools:





_Top to bottom: Wedgie3, Prybaby, Tanto Damascus Booger, Micro Card. Not sure that the teeny pry tool is called - it was a freebie. The Booger and Micro Card come with kydex sheaths, not shown. Brother Peterson in post #7 above has the link._

Add a small multi-tool and light, and you are ready for action:





_Leatherman Squirt, Arc, Wedgie3._ 

peace


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I always liked Atwoods stuff, but it is a little too rich for my blood, because I doubt I would use it all that often.


The Sissy N CR capsules are very cool! I'm going to be ordering a couple of those. Thanks alot for the link! 

Dark Messenger ,

Does a HA caribeener even exist? I have always wanted one but never seen one talked about or for sale. 

Greenlight,

What in the world is that thing?? Looks very cool, but almost dangerous to carry in a pants pocket.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey PN, that little one looks like a Wedgie 1/4 :laughing: I've never seen Peter do a piece that small.

Cliff


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 18, 2006)

Hidiously cool stuff here. I love this place.


----------



## jch79 (Oct 18, 2006)

It's official: Powernoodle has the coolest stuff.
I'll lead the raid to his secret underground bunker. Who's in?


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 19, 2006)

All I have on mine is a P38 can opener that periodically cuts my leg and a Ti bottle opener from paragon machine works


----------



## blacksmithtech (Oct 19, 2006)

GarageBoy- 

I carry a p38 all the time - wrap a bit of electric tape or a piece of tubing to keep it closed - saves the leg


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 19, 2006)

Yea, I was hoping to get a kydex sheath made for it or something. The tape gets all over the place..maybe an o ring


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 20, 2006)

Heat shrink tubing would probably work. I keep a P38 for emergencies, so it rarely gets used. Plus I am usually carrying a multitool which has a can opener. Redundancy in my EDC is not a bad thing though. Two is one, one is none or so the saying goes.

Also I normally keep my P38 in one of those slots in my wallet that is supposed to be for a spare key.


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 20, 2006)

jch79 said:


> It's official: Powernoodle has the coolest stuff.



Thanks. I'm doing what I can to keep the flashlight, multitool, knife and EDC gadget industries afloat. I told Peter Atwood that my goal was for him to end up with all of my money. He seemed agreeable to that idea.

Latest Atwood addition:






_Titanium High Voltage Keyton with Area 51 grinds._

peace


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 20, 2006)

Still no mention of uncle bills silver gripper? That has to be on everyone's keys :rock:

(edit)

Alloy said it :laughing: I second it


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 21, 2006)

SolarFlare said:


> Still no mention of uncle bills silver gripper? That has to be on everyone's keys :rock:
> 
> (edit)
> 
> Alloy said it :laughing: I second it



I just keep one of these Gerbers instead for the occasional splinter and grooming session (Top of page)
http://www.jaysknives.com/gerberknives.htm

Has a nail file, a small blade and scissors and still manages to stay nice and small.


----------



## marxs (Oct 25, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Atwood tools:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i love atwood tools, nice collection there :goodjob: 

is that the original prybaby? been thinking of getting one or a mini, but i want one in damasteel... that teeny pry tool is pretty cute too.


----------



## wmirag (Oct 25, 2006)

I love the Swiss MiniChamp - so tiny and so useful.
TRULY a keychain SAK. I have mine attached to my CR2-Ion.
I never leave home without it. The PEN is the most used tool.

http://www.rocketworld.org/victorinox_mini_champ.htm

small blade 
scissors 
retractable pen 
nail file 
nail cleaner 
emergency blade 
cut & picker blade 
scraper 
cap lifter 
magnetic Phillips screwdriver tip 
wire stripper 
ruler 
screwdriver 
cuticle pusher 
tweezers 
58 mm (2.28 in.) closed 
key ring


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 25, 2006)

marxs said:


> is that the original prybaby? been thinking of getting one or a mini, but i want one in damasteel



That is the original size. Powernoodle would like some damasteel too, but it isn't offered too frequently. 

peace


----------



## Stormstaff (Nov 4, 2006)

Not to sound dim(pun intended), but what exactly does everyone use the little prybars and wedges for in day to day situations?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 8, 2006)

Stormstaff said:


> Not to sound dim(pun intended), but what exactly does everyone use the little prybars and wedges for in day to day situations?


 
I've actually thought that myself too. I really see them being used very rarely if ever. They do look really nice though, so that might have something to do with it.

I'm now looking to replace my whistle as the one I have on my keychain is very thing (thinner than a Inka pen) but isn't very load at all. 
What would be a nice load whistle that would still fit nicely on a keychain? The loader the better.


----------



## Owen (Nov 9, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> What would be a nice load whistle that would still fit nicely on a keychain? The loader the better.


Atwood also makes a whistle.
First item on his website- http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/
I have a separate keyring with an Arc AAA-P, Victorinox Classic, and stainless Atwood tactical whistle on it. Nothing on my main keyring except keys that I use daily. Rarely used keys get another keyring that stays in my pack.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 9, 2006)

atm said:


> I also have a dog tag (from www.gotags.com) with some ID on it in case I lose the keyring.
> 
> Andrew



Hope this keyring does not include both your address and the keys to said address


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 9, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I've actually thought that myself too. I really see them being used very rarely if ever. They do look really nice though, so that might have something to do with it.



Its sorta like carrying a knife vs. not carrying a knife. By that, I mean that when you don't carry a knife, it obviously never gets used. But once you start carrying one, it get used about 10X a day - at least for me. Same thing with an EDC light. Carry it, and it magically gets used a whole bunch.

I don't use the Atwoods as much as a knife or light, but one of them does get used almost every day. Remove a staple, push a nail back into the privacy fence, scrape pry or manhandle whatever. If you carry a knife, you inevitably end up trying to pry something with it, and thats where a prybaby or wedgie comes in.

I rarely use the "sharp" Atwoods. I buy 'em just because I like 'em. I will carry one when I'm dressed in such as manner that folding knife clipped to my pocket wouldnt look right.

peace


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Its sorta like carrying a knife vs. not carrying a knife. By that, I mean that when you don't carry a knife, it obviously never gets used. But once you start carrying one, it get used about 10X a day - at least for me. Same thing with an EDC light. Carry it, and it magically gets used a whole bunch.


The exact reason I ever started carrying my first Leatherman, then light, then paperclips/bobbypins/etc. The same friend got me a Leatherman and minimag in highschool, then showed me a Surefire and got me into lights, then into carrying assorted stuff everyday. It all just makes sense now, but at the time I was puzzled why he would give me such things, and what I'd ever do with them....
---


powernoodle said:


> If you carry a knife, you inevitably end up trying to pry something with it, and thats where a prybaby or wedgie comes in.


This is how I broke the tiny jeweler's screwdriver bit on my Leatherman Wave, trying to pry open a stuck DVD player door.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 9, 2006)

Since we are now kinda on the topic of knives could one of you guys help me pick one out. 

I want a nice quality knife, but nothing over the top. Think comparable to the Fenix series of flashlights (if something for knives like that exists). I want quality, but at a decent price. I have heard that the Spyderco Native is pretty nice overall and sells at Walmart for $40. Is this my best choice? 

I also like the idea of having a really little knife on my keychain, because I have seen some pics of some arounnd the same size as a AAAP. Could someone list off the better ones in that size catagory.


----------



## Stormstaff (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know about the Native personally, but from my expirence with any Spyderco knife, I absolutely LOVE them. Good quality, good edges, good pricing.


----------



## Per Arne (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi,
Have a look at www.knifecenter.com
- Spyderco Jester, LadyBug...
- Gerber Micro LST...
- Sog Micron
- Benchmade Benchmite, Griptillian...
- Cold Steel Voyager Medium
- Cold Steel Fixed Blade Ready Edge, Super Edge and MiniPal
- Buck Hartsook
- Atwood www.phlaunt/com/atwoodknives/
- HideAwayKnife www.hideawayknife.com 

I am too looking for a keyring (small) knife which has a blade not longer than 2", total of 2"-2.5" in total length. I like the CS Super Edge and HAK knife though, with fixed blade and the finger protection, but they are little bit too long...

PA


----------



## Stormstaff (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, now I DO know about the Spyderco Native as I bought one over the weekend.

Personally, I've always like Spyderco knives and this one does NOT disappoint. I think it's hard to beat for the quality vs price. The pocket clip is reversible so that lefties aren't left out or buy 2 and carry one in each front pocket.  

IMHO :goodjob:


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Nov 20, 2006)

When it comes to the small knives that may be placed on a keyring, I think of the small SAKs from Vic and Wenger. I have lots of the small ones and always have one with me. The MiniChamp, Classic, Esquire and Rambler are tops. Go up one size and the Executive from Vic cannot be beat. Then I think of the single bladed locking knives that are small enough or keyring duty. The list above is very good and I would add Benchmite from Benchmade and the Bladetec Mouse series knives. I have both and for me the Mouse 2 with S30V blade and G10 handles is my absolute favorite small locking knife. The Mouse Lite is a very good price for the same design...


----------



## mauiblue (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/defender.html

I just ordered one of these ASP Defender keychain pepper sprays. I thought that would be a great SD item to have on my keychain.


----------



## Jeritall (Nov 24, 2006)

I carry an emergency "good host" kit. When you're in the field or on the range, you never know when you may have to pull a cork, pop a bottle, or open up some can"apes", (vienna sausage ?) :laughing:


----------



## carrot (Nov 24, 2006)

The Spyderco Delica 4 and Benchmade Mini-Griptilian are both excellent choices from two well-known knife companies at less than $50 and 60, respectively. I'll be writing up a comparison review of the two very soon. Both are undeniably great knives. 

But (like the Native,) they'd be kinda bulky on a keychain.


----------



## Concept (Nov 25, 2006)

I only give my LM P4 and LOP SE keychain duty but even then I prefer pocket style.


----------

